# How Do You Get Your Name Off White Pages



## Helena

Get a little annoyed when you name and address comes up on the white pages. We have an unlisted phone number but our address can still be found. I know...nothing is private..


----------



## Joshie

Is it totally unlisted? Has it ever been a listed number in your name? 

Our phone book has a couple of options as far as unlisted numbers. You can have your number unlisted in the phone book private (phone not listed in phone book or from operator). When we had it listed as private, I never saw it online.


----------



## MO_cows

We don't even have an unlisted number. Here in Missouri we have the no-call list for telemarketers so they can't pester us to death. By being listed, old friends or distant family might be able to locate us that wouldn't otherwise. And we have a small business from home with our cattle so all things considered it makes the most sense for us to be easy to find.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Are you talking about the internet white pages? I also pay extra to have my number unlisted, but every once in a while it shows up on White Pages again. You can request to have it removed, which I do, but then a year or two later it's back again. It has always been an unlisted number. Irks me to death! Here are the directions for removal from the internet White Pages. Good luck!

How can I remove my listing information from WhitePages? Easy. To remove a home or work listing, just follow these three steps:

1. Search WhitePages for the listing you want to remove. 

2. If your search includes multiple results, find and click on your name. 

3. On the Details page, scroll down to the bottom of the page. Look for the link that says, "Remove this listing." Click the link and follow the instructions to remove your listing.


----------



## Gary in ohio

You can ask the online white pages to remove it but there are hundred of similar pages. Type you phone number into a google search engine and see how many times it pops up.

An old trick instead of paying the unlisting fee is just use a false name on the listing.


----------



## deb

Helena said:


> Get a little annoyed when you name and address comes up on the white pages. We have an unlisted phone number but our address can still be found. I know...nothing is private..


Depending on your telephone company they may have 2 kinds of listings... 1 us listed in the white pages of the phone book (published) or listed in the 411 (information) directory listings. 

Tell your phone company that you don't want a published listing in the phone book or a listing in the information (411) directory.

As for internet phone number listings. At one point there was one company that bought all the published phone listing information and resold it to other companies that used it on their website search engines. If your phone number was published then made unpublished it will take years to disappear from the Internet. 

Most Internet directories have a way for you to request your name & number be removed, but you may have to look hard for it. The instructions might be under "contact us", help or privacy. 

For example: www.whitepages.com has the instructions on how to remove your listing under privacy.


> *How can I remove my listing information from WhitePages?*
> 
> Easy. To remove a home or work listing, just follow these three steps:
> 
> 
> Search WhitePages for the listing you want to remove.
> If your search includes multiple results, find and click on your name.
> On the Details page, scroll down to the bottom of the page. Look for the link that says, "Remove this listing." Click the link and follow the instructions to remove your listing.
> Following this process will remove published listing information (e.g. name, address and phone number) from WhitePages. Removing your published listing information will not remove information displayed through advertisements or other pages where non-listing information is displayed. For example, when doing a reverse phone search, we will return the city, state and phone "type" if full listing information is not available. On our "Names Popularity" pages we provide general information about names. No personally identifiable listing information is displayed in these cases and this information cannot be removed.


www.whitepages.com also lists other sites you will want to visit to remove your phone number: 


> To understand the availability and use of listing information, here's a list of several websites that publish or sell listing information in some form.
> 
> Addresses.com
> AnyWho.com
> Classmates.com
> Dexknows.com
> Facebook.com
> Intelius
> MySpace
> PeopleFinders.com
> PIPL.com
> PublicRecordsNow.com
> MyLife.com
> Spock.com
> Switchboard.com
> USA People-Search
> US Search
> Yahoo! People Search
> Wink.com
> ZabaSearch


It does take some time to remove yourself, but it isn't impossible.

Hope this helps
Deb
in wi


----------

